# Your Rings (engagement) Show them off!



## baby.love

I just wanna show the world my engagement ring as i LOVE it..

Its been ordered and will be here next week :happydance: I cant wait to wear it




So ladies, show me your beautiful engagement rings :flower:


----------



## Charlotte-j

This is mine :)
 



Attached Files:







162749_10150364173890724_507885723_16525812_7929878_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sophxx

It's lOvely this is mine

https://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff489/sophieissy/7e54c3ba.jpg


----------



## baby.love

Gorgeous rings girls :flower:


----------



## cherry22

stunning rings everyone! Im in suffolk to baby love where are you? x


----------



## baby.love

Cherry i'm in Ipswich hun, how about you? x


----------



## cherry22

Im in a village just outside newmarket! x


----------



## laura&faith

heres mine
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110811-00067.jpg


----------



## Erinsmummy

Here is mine :)

Cant upload a pic of me wearing it but this is itxx
 



Attached Files:







Ring.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dani_tinks

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166336_10150131081860362_518055361_7899716_7971534_n.jpg
<3


----------



## sarahh

Here's mine
 



Attached Files:







IMG00409-20110515-1907.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## baby.love

Gosh, we are all such lucky girlies xx


----------



## bonidee

https://i44.tinypic.com/2ppxb9d.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/2gtni8z.jpg

my verragio! it took my husband three years to save up for both rings and he surprised me this year with them. i absolutely adore them and i get compliments all the time. we are going to change the diamond to a 2ct sapphire sometime next year as my baby gift. i'm the luckiest girl in the world!


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Here is mine xxx


----------



## baby.love

Well it turned out the 1st ring wasnt for me, it was too big and a bit OTT :haha: So here is my new engagement ring :cloud9: I'm seriously in love with it.


----------



## fairy.glitter

My oh proposed today :)

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d171/madguineapigs/ring.jpg


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations, fairy.glitter! :flower:

I can't find the photo of me wearing it, but this is my ring <3
 



Attached Files:







Ring.png
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fairy.glitter

Your ring is goegeous!! And thankyou :)


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm already married (our wedding anniversary is Christmas Eve when we'll be celebrating 12 years!) but thought I'd show you my engagement/eternity/wedding rings :flower:

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/140420112119.jpg


----------



## jadesh101

My OH proposed Christmas day :) (this year LOL) sorry for the blur picture, it's like a tiny tiny snowflake shape with a diamond in the middle, just perfect :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







egagement ring.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 14









ring 2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

jadesh101 said:


> My OH proposed Christmas day :) (this year LOL) sorry for the blur picture, it's like a tiny tiny snowflake shape with a diamond in the middle, just perfect :happydance:

Aww thats beautiful....congratulations :happydance:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/MyRing.jpg

got engaged in August. My absoloute dream ring, White gold diamond trillogy ring


----------



## baby.love

Stunning girls x


----------



## xLisax

Oooo I'm new to this section and would love to show you all my engagement ring :cloud9: My OH proposed on my birthday this year (Christmas eve) and I can't stop staring at it...I couldn't have picked better myself. He's chosen a platinum band with one gorgeous main diamond and three tiny diamonds on each shoulder :cloud9: :cloud9:

https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/ring.jpg

& here I am, pleased as punch..he'd just asked me and I couldn't wipe my smile! 
https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/LisaHappy.jpg

We are all such lucky girls! The rings in this thread are beautiful :flower:

xx


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

xLisax said:


> Oooo I'm new to this section and would love to show you all my engagement ring :cloud9: My OH proposed on my birthday this year (Christmas eve) and I can't stop staring at it...I couldn't have picked better myself. He's chosen a platinum band with one gorgeous main diamond and three tiny diamonds on each shoulder :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/ring.jpg
> 
> & here I am, pleased as punch..he'd just asked me and I couldn't wipe my smile!
> https://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww75/Maxs_Mummy/LisaHappy.jpg
> 
> We are all such lucky girls! The rings in this thread are beautiful :flower:
> 
> xx

Aww your rings gorgeous Congratulations :happydance: Its a similar shape to mine (Pic on page 2) cluster shape isnt it? Except I don't have the 3 diamonds! Looks so lovely, your DF done well :thumbup:


----------



## xLisax

Thank you :flower: Yes, I think it is..they're gorgeous aren't they..catch the light really well! :D


----------



## baby.love

Hey Lisa I remember you from NTNP/TTC section! That ring is gorgeous hun.. Congrats xx


----------



## xLisax

Yes, I remember you too! :flower: 

Congratulations to you also, I can't wait to get planning! :happydance: 

x


----------



## baby.love

We are going to Gretna Green to get married! A very small intimate wedding, just us 4 and my best mate with her husband and 2 kids :cloud9: I cant wait xx

Have you set a date? x


----------



## xLisax

That sounds perfect :cloud9: So personal and intimate! 

Not set an official date yet, but we're looking at a 2 year engagement to give us a chance to plan and SAVE!! :haha: I'll be setting the date in the next month though as I know the church I want, have done since I was a little thing! :flow:

xx


----------



## mumandco

This is mine it's a trilogy ring and each diamond represents the past the present and the future :cloud9:


----------



## MrsVenn

These are mine, both platinum. The diamond is marquise cut (both colourless and flawless).

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/DSC02244.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Here's mine :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0987.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 33


----------



## mindgames77

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/imaginetheimpossible77/Engaged002.jpg


My Verragio engagement ring! Proposed on 11/11/11 at 11:11am as there was some special meaning behind 11:11


I LOVE it.


----------



## can2012

https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i356/HarleyHasMyHeart/DSCF4184.jpg

Mine, it came as a set and is even more beautiful with the band. I can't wait to be able to wear the band in June!


----------



## jms895

Here is mine, its white gold and a oval diamond cluster with shoulder diamonds i love it :) xx
 



Attached Files:







388339_10150664718407598_690462597_11976299_2053408838_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jadesh101

AngelofTroy said:


> Here's mine :happydance:

love how different yours is, it's beautiful xxx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p480x480/403712_10151108361270551_721590550_22339417_1783954984_n.jpg
mine <3 brought in new york, proposed on 5-7-2011 in nyc <3


----------

